# Fuel Cells



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,
anyone seen/got/using a fuel cell? I am looking at installing solar panels to take care of power for my setup, and came across this on the transleisure site

http://www.transleisure.co.uk/product/Smart+Fuel+Cell+A50.html

Its a bit pricey, but seems to be the business and no hassle of chasing the sun for a bit of power. I also reckon the resale value of it would be pretty high, as it is so mobile and can be used by anyone (boats, caravans etc)

Thanks in advance for any help
Cheers
J


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

J,

Somewhere on MHF I seem to recall urging everyone to become "early adopters" for these, while I then wait for 5 years for the power to increase 20 to 40 times, the fuel to operate off standard LPG rather than methanol, and the price to halve, at which point I would buy one.

Personally, with their current performance/price/(in)convenience mix, I really cannot recommend them. Sorry.

Dave


----------



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Dave, its good to hear another perspective on these as I thought I had stumbled across the Holy Grail there. I was trying to set the price off against a couple of large solar panels to see how it compared. One thing I cant find is the price for the ethanol needed to run it, also the availability of it as well. I suppose its maybe just a bit early for these at the moment, but they certainly look to have potential.
Cheers
J


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Fuel cells are undoubtedly becoming more and more common. Your laptop and mobile phone will contain such a cell in the near future. Marine vessels, particularly yachts, are being fitted with them. New fuel cell will cost c£50 according to the marine users. Large marine systems cost in excess of £5k.

The advice I received was they are an ideal alternative to unavailable, or expensive mains electricity, but not suitable for motorhomes if you can have an electric hook up. 

Probably best to leave well alone for now unless you wild camp in an RV.


----------

